# Hello from Europe



## kochise (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
I'm new in this forum and I would like to say a big hello to the forum and all members. I come from Europe and I hope to emprove my english and my knowledge in BB.

Helloooooo!!!!
Kochise


----------



## Arnold (Feb 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*kochise* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome from Europe.  We are happy you are here  ")


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## vortrit (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## kochise (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you ALL!!!


----------

